# I colored my hair twice and looks like I didnt do anything to it!?



## Pink_minx (Feb 2, 2007)

I color my hair very dark black in November.  So now I wanted a change and colored it dark ruby which is like a dark brown reddish color.  It made no difference except for my roots so my roots are like this pretty reddish color in the sun and the rest of my hair is black.  So then I colored it a LIGHTER color like mahogany and my hair is still black except for my roots though.  Why is it doing this? I probably shouldnt color my hair anymore but I dont know why its not affecting my hair is it because the black color is so strong? hmmmmm
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



​


----------



## kimmy (Feb 2, 2007)

dyes with colour lifting ingredients will only lift natural colour, they won't lift previous dye deposits. if you want to lift the dark brown you dyed it in November, you're going to have to use a colour remover and THEN dye it.


----------



## Jeannine8 (Feb 2, 2007)

You can't lift black hair dye. I always tell girls, if you're going to dye your hair black, make sure you want it for a looong while! 

Dying over it won't help, it'll only dye your undyed hair, which is the roots.  You can either leave it dark, or remove the black dye, then dye over it with the color you want.

It's not impossible to get rid of black dye, i've done it myself before, but it's a process.


----------



## kimmy (Feb 2, 2007)

removing black hair dye is quite a process...a tolling one at that. i went from black to blonde and it destroyed my hair.


----------



## Pink_minx (Feb 2, 2007)

argh thanks girls...I guess I should just wait then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I dont think I want to mess my hair up any further than I have!

Thanks again!


----------



## jessiekins1 (Feb 2, 2007)

ok, the reason your hair keeps getting darker is because when you put color after color on your hair it makes it darker. 

color + color = darker color.

all those colors layer on top of each other, kind of like layers of cellophane layered on top of each other. everytime you add a layer the pile gets darker and darker. 

if you want to lighten your hair you should go see a hairdresser and ask for the black to be stripped from your hair. it can be done with a color remover...sometimes it's bleach and shampoo and sometimes it's bleach mixed with water. once you have achieved the level of lightness you want, you can then add the red color you want to be.


----------



## Pascal (Feb 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pink_minx* 

 
_I color my hair very dark black in November.  So now I wanted a change and colored it dark ruby which is like a dark brown reddish color.  It made no difference except for my roots so my roots are like this pretty reddish color in the sun and the rest of my hair is black.  So then I colored it a LIGHTER color like mahogany and my hair is still black except for my roots though.  Why is it doing this? I probably shouldnt color my hair anymore but I dont know why its not affecting my hair is it because the black color is so strong? hmmmmm
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​_

 
been there done that. okay here's the problem
COLOR WON'T LIFT COLOR, ONLY BLEACH WILL LIFT COLOR. 

so what that means is if you have died your hair black and now want to change that black to even a dark brown/red or even blonde, you have to BLEACH IT OUT. 
and then tone it with a toner. 


Coloring over dyed black hair will never give you a brighter color, you can dye all you want on top of that black it won't do anything, and I use to do the same thing and end up crying. You have to remove the black dye, it's the only way, and your roots only got color because your roots were virgin hair, and not dyed, that's why they turned that red color you wanted.

Here's a post I made on how I got rid of my black hair and turned it into a dark golden blonde. 

http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=63066


----------



## Another Janice! (Feb 6, 2007)

Yeah...you need a remover.

Sally's beauty has several you can use.  The bright yellow box is what I always use.  Getting the black out might take a few tries though.


----------



## thestarsfall (Feb 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *THE ANTHEM* 

 
_removing black hair dye is quite a process...a tolling one at that. i went from black to blonde and it destroyed my hair. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Amen to that one...

Black to blonde 2x within a year...my hair is like straw if i dont condition it every friggen day...haha..


Also, the "colour lifting doesnt lift previous dye" shall help me explain to my sister why her red streaks showed up brightest on her roots...hmmm she was asking about that yesturday and I am the hair dye expert in my family so...


----------



## user79 (Feb 12, 2007)

Go seek out a professional colourist at a salon.


----------



## kimmy (Feb 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Go seek out a professional colourist at a salon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i second this suggestion. colour removing is a tricky thing, and if you don't put it on evenly, you're going to get streaky blotchy looking hair..and that's never good.


----------



## faifai (Feb 16, 2007)

Oh my God I just did this too. Same colors I picked, too! Haha. Here are pics of my hair coloring fiasco:





the first time I dyed it. roots ended up being a 
medium brown when I was going for a dark red.






yeah...NOW look at the contrast! this I did with a shade 
lighter than the first time. I should've left it alone haha.






here you can see the unintentional "shaded" effect of the color.
the ends are still almost black. in light they look a little red though.​
I do think the previous dying has something to do with it. I used this stuff by Clairol called Radiance Colorgloss deposit-only color in black several months ago, but I guess it didn't just wash out like I thought and it is still in my hair. That's the only explanation I can come up with for this problem. The roots take dye well because they don't have any previous dye in them.

Someone also told me that your roots dye faster because of the heat emitted from your scalp, but that should have been fixed when I dyed it the second time, and it didn't work. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I guess if I want all-over color, I will just have to suck it up and go to a professional. Either that or just dye over it with black. I'd advise that you do the same.


----------



## Pink_minx (Feb 21, 2007)

^Yup haha thats what my hair looks like! by the way your hair looks beautiful! what do you use faifai?? or is it just genetics? hehe well as of right now im just going to grow it out and once I've seen some growth im gonna go to a salon and have them fix it for me.


----------



## user79 (Feb 23, 2007)

Your roots DO colour faster because it is virgin hair, meaning it's never been processed, and the hair is younger so it takes on the colour easier, whereas dyed older hair on the ends has already been "filled" with colour, if that makes sense.


----------

